# Another 2cool fishing babe!



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

http://www.saltwatersportsman.com/fish-babes/photo-submission/december-2012/jill-/135105

My wife is needing some 2cool votes! She's a fishing fool and has caught just about everything out there and makes a pretty cool fishing partner! KCCO


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

She has my vote!


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

done


----------



## Capt.Thomas White (Feb 9, 2005)

Vote cast and good luck! KCCO


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

36. Another woman in the lead, come on fellas


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Done.


----------



## SailFishCostaRica (Jan 7, 2010)

Ok, but this time let's just nominate one!


----------



## SailFishCostaRica (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## My Time (Feb 17, 2005)

*Votes*

One more vote. Good luck.


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

Fitty


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

54. The other lady must have another fishing board voting for her also lol


----------



## El Primero (Jun 14, 2008)

Got ya covered Parker


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

El Primero said:


> Got ya covered Parker


Thanks Scotty! You almost done up there?


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

62


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Gotcha


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

another day another vote Jill is catching Beth


----------



## ineedtofish (Jul 12, 2006)

71


----------



## SailFishCostaRica (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## El Primero (Jun 14, 2008)

rsparker67 said:


> Thanks Scotty! You almost done up there?


11 more months till party time


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

Awesome! Can't wait to celebrate it with ya!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

77, shes trailing by 5

http://www.saltwatersportsman.com/fish-babes/photo-submission/december-2012/jill-/135105


----------



## SailFishCostaRica (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)




----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

She just took the lead with my vote.......84-83


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

86 :texasflag, Jill is now in the lead :doowapsta


----------



## My Time (Feb 17, 2005)

*Them Texas girls*

87 to 87


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

Jill even makes kingfish look good! 
Thanks for the votes!


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

rsparker67 said:


> Jill even makes kingfish look good!
> Thanks for the votes!












Dang Bro why didn't you send that pic in :tongue:

Beth is getting votes from THT


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

One of many! She's photogenic!


----------



## LayedBack1 (Jan 16, 2009)

Done..Good luck


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*96*

leadin by 6


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

*97. *We aint gonna let another fishing site beat out 2cool


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

102!


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

103-96


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

:biggrin: 105


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

107 to 97 I will do the daily deed when possible!! Keep the photos coming!


----------



## crawfishking (Apr 23, 2007)

Up by 11. Who kills nurse sharks?


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

FISH TAILS said:


> 107 to 97 I will do the daily deed when possible!! Keep the photos coming!


I can do that!


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)




----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

rsparker67 said:


> http://www.saltwatersportsman.com/fish-babes/photo-submission/december-2012/jill-/135105
> 
> My wife is needing some 2cool votes! She's a fishing fool and has caught just about everything out there and makes a pretty cool fishing partner! KCCO


Bro,

You need to update the other thread.


----------



## SailFishCostaRica (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

118!


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

.


----------



## SailFishCostaRica (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks guys! Very much appreciated!


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

125. Slow voting weekend. 2cool......... Posse up. Get the vote out for one of our own.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

126


----------



## SailFishCostaRica (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

*130 *


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

137 to 114 let's keep it going


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

voted. # 138


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

...


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

140! Y'all are awesome


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

rsparker67 said:


> 140! Y'all are awesome


I entered my wife for next month, if shes in it please return the favor!:brew:


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

Hotrod said:


> I entered my wife for next month, if shes in it please return the favor!:brew:


You got it Hotrod! I always enjoy y'alls Mudding Pics you post on Friday pics... looks like alot of fun


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

146


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

149-118


----------



## ineedtofish (Jul 12, 2006)

150


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

.


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

:texasflag155


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

161


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Votes*

164

Mike


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks for the votes! here's a pic of her picking on a little ole dolphin...


----------



## Empty Cans (Sep 14, 2010)

171:doowapsta


----------



## ineedtofish (Jul 12, 2006)

174


----------



## crawfishking (Apr 23, 2007)

Where'd the dodo come from?


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

crawfishking said:


> Where'd the dodo come from?


Gulf of Mexico, we had a boat named the Black Topper that fished out of Port A for years. Now the boats in Costa Rica. 
But she's caught dodo's in Cabo and Costa as well.


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

178 to 141!!!


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

.


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

180


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Whether she wins or not, I am happy for you that you have a wife you can enjoy the great sport of fishing with.


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Whether she wins or not, I am happy for you that you have a wife you can enjoy the great sport of fishing with.


Thank you sir. I am defiantly lucky.


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

189 :cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Empty Cans (Sep 14, 2010)

190


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

191. Good lead now


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

she has mine!


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

a nice lead


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*count*

197, will break 200 by tomorrow. Remember, no one should ever win again unless they are a Texan.

Mike


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

.


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

201:ac550:


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

...


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

205 :shamrock:


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Count*

*208*

*Mike*


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks for the votes! Here's Jill with a cpr's pacific sail!


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

.


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

*218*


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

2$$ phone doesn't show but vote is in!!


----------



## crawfishking (Apr 23, 2007)

*222*










Other one is at 164. Guess the nurse shark killing base fell out.


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Count*

Now two hundred twenty-three

Mike


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)




----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

...


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

...


----------



## crawfishking (Apr 23, 2007)

fishingcacher said:


> ...


That's pretty funny.


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

another 1 for her


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

230


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

...


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

...


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

.


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

255


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

258 and the lead is increasing!!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

http://www.saltwatersportsman.com/fish-babes/photo-submission/december-2012/jill-/135105


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Count*

Still a solid lead......

Mike


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

.


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

265


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*count*

269 with nine days remaining.

Mike


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

271


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

...


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

282!!!


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

Voted 278 yesterday just got 288 now holding a lead but let's keep it going!!


----------



## Bretticu$ (May 9, 2006)

Thanks for Voting!

Come back and vote daily...

*289!!!*

Come vote for my woman if you get a chance!!! 

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=467004


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Count*

290

Mike


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

...


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

Woohoo 298!


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)




----------



## Bretticu$ (May 9, 2006)

Im no Ford guy, but!


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

.


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Count*

312, leading by almost 100 votes.....

Mike


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Easy as PI


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

.


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

...


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

319


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

dlbpjb said:


> 319










Strange? 319 was the number at 6 AM also. Hope SWF's counter isn't sticking.


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

320


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*The lead*

Jill is now has 323 votes and leading by 100 votes.

Mike


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

330


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Teamjudd (Aug 13, 2005)

334


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

338


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Count*

Now at 346, it looks like a Texan will win again in January.

Mike


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Jill's lead*

Jill now has a triple-digit lead with four days left.

Mike


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

mredman said:


> Jill now has a triple-digit lead with four days left.
> 
> Mike


It's not over yet but is a nice lead! Thanks for your votes Mike


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

.


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

353


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

nelson6500 said:


>


ha ha! Fail!!!!!


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

357 to 231


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Wouldnt let me vote today. Is it over?


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

Hotrod said:


> Wouldnt let me vote today. Is it over?


I was able to vote this morning so its not over yet.


----------



## Bretticu$ (May 9, 2006)

This is what I got when I tried earlier - "You've already voted today. Please come back tomorrow and vote again." I'll keep trying though.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Yes, thats what it told me and I didnt vote Saturday or Sunday


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

Not even logged in and it tells me I have already voted...... bummer.


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

I wouldn't let me vote this morning either. Hmmmm


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

rsparker67 said:


> I wouldn't let me vote this morning either. Hmmmm


Same problem here, I sent an email to their webmaster regarding the issue.:hairout:


----------

